# best border crossing from Texas?



## mminnes

In light of the recent news about gang activity along the mexican border can anyone suggest which Texas crossing is the safest and most efficient. Our ultimate destination in Guadalajara. If possible we would like to avoid mexican border cities as we want to get a full day of driving in when we cross the border. Our destination at the end of the day is Zacatecas (is that realistic?)

Thanks MM


----------



## HolyMole

*Eagle Pass/Piedras Negras*



mminnes said:


> In light of the recent news about gang activity along the mexican border can anyone suggest which Texas crossing is the safest and most efficient. Our ultimate destination in Guadalajara. If possible we would like to avoid mexican border cities as we want to get a full day of driving in when we cross the border. Our destination at the end of the day is Zacatecas (is that realistic?)
> 
> Thanks MM


After visiting San Antonio, we decided on Eagle Pass/Piedras Negras as the best place to cross, after hearing that Laredo/Nuevo Laredo was like the wild west. 

There was a $2.50 US vehicle charge for the bridge in Piedras Negras.

We had no problems. The actual Immigration/Customs building is about 25-30 km inside Mexico, so you don't need to stop in Piedras Negras. The process was very quick, hardly anyone there. The road were fine. We stayed overnight in Monclova.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You don't say where you are departing from.
Being from the East Coast we usually cross at Nuevo Progresso, a safe, easy and quiet border town full of Winter Texan tourists from the Rio Grande Valley. It is a daytime crossing only and, coming south, we usually enter town at breakfast time. The customs & bancercito are at the same location; at the foot of the bridge, before the customs booth, in a parking lot to your right. You can do everything there and even walk out the front door to an ATM for pesos, or across the street at a bank. Once finished, we usually move the car a couple of blocks south and have a hearty breakfast with good coffee at René's restaurant on the right hand side of the street. Get some of their baked goods to have in the car with your refilled coffee mugs. Then, we drive south past the Cuota and take a right on Rt. 2. Proceed past Rio Bravo and into Reynosa, where you will find a new intersection to Rt. 97 (Toward San Fernando). That will take you to Rt. 101 and Ciudad Victoria. It is a good road and you will be there by mid afternoon. We head for Centro and stay in the Hotel Sierra Gorda (secure parking in the rear) on the main square. There are restaurants in the next square, and along the street, as well as one in the hotel. For an early breakfast, go out the front of the hotel, turn left and left at the coner. Across the street is a small place which serves good breakfasts before anyone else is open. Now, you will want to backtrack to the big intersection north of town and take the bypass around the mountain (125???) toward San Luis Potosi. SLP onward to Lagos de Moreno and Guadalajara. This is an all day trip. At Guadalajara, follow signs for the Airport and Chapala. This trip is on good roads with just a short bit of construction, great scenery and easy driving. Enjoy.


----------



## Rodrigo84

Is the Columbia Bridge crossing not too far from Laredo still functioning for regular (not commercial) transportation, as I remember that being a breeze to cross over?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, it is open as usual. I have friends who use it regularly.


----------



## mminnes

Thanks for the detailed ideas RVGringo - you are a wealth of information. We are coming from Toronto - so the crossing at Nuevo Progresso makes sense. I assume that when you are talking about Hotel Sierra Gorda you are referring to the hotel in Ciudad Victoria. Is there a particular reason why you stop there? t seems as if it is a relatively short distance from the border (322kms) which will leave a very long day of driving the next day to get to Chapala (900kms). Have you ever stayed over night in SLP. Would you recommend it? Would that be too far to travel from the border in one day? Thanks for your input. At a minimum, I think we are going to cross at Nuevo Progresso.

MM


----------



## RVGRINGO

We like to stop in Ciudad Victoria and stay at the Sierra Gorda because it is an 'old world' hotel with elevator and very secure parking (all night attendant) plus a restaurant for dinner. It is also fairly economical compared to the boring chain hotels on the same plaza. We have, on occasion, stayed in San Luis Potosi, but once you have explored that town, the extra driving just doesn't seem worth it.
Yes, Ciudad Victoria is only 4.5-5 hours from the border, but that allows a more leisurely start and an easy first day. Still, it will be a 9-10 hour second day, as you suggest, including a lunch stop.
Just once, we drove the entire distance in a single day. I don't suggest it, especially if you can't arrange for 14 hours of daylight.
You may reach Nuevo Progresso via FM1015 south from Weslaco, TX., where we often stay in a Super 8 Motel, with pool and hot tub, just one exit west of FM1015. It has been somewhat hidden by the new highway construction and is now Indian owned and showing its age, but is still good value and comfortable with TV, fridge, couch, breakfast, internet, etc.


----------



## mminnes

Thanks - that is great information. I think we will probably follow your route. on a different subject - my wife is coming down in April to look for schools and accommodation. We are trying to decide between Chapala and Guadalajara as a final destination. The only concern with Chapala is that it is too "******" as we really want a genuine Mexican experience where are kids are fully immersed in the language and culture. We spoke to a ****** on the phone last night who has been in Chapala for 15 years and he is self admittedly not fluent in Spanish but can get by. Not that there is anything wrong with that but we really want to find an environment where you have to learn the language. When I was studying in Mexico some 20 years ago - I needed to learn the language out of necessity - which I think is the way to go. 

Any comments on locations, agents to use to find a furnished apartment/house, or Spanish schools would be greatly appreciated. Based upon the great ideas you have provided already, I think that at a minimum my wife should be buying you a coffee(or the Mexican equivalent) when she is down there next month!

Thanks


MM


----------



## bournemouth

mminnes said:


> Thanks - that is great information. I think we will probably follow your route. on a different subject - my wife is coming down in April to look for schools and accommodation. We are trying to decide between Chapala and Guadalajara as a final destination. The only concern with Chapala is that it is too "******" as we really want a genuine Mexican experience where are kids are fully immersed in the language and culture. We spoke to a ****** on the phone last night who has been in Chapala for 15 years and he is self admittedly not fluent in Spanish but can get by. Not that there is anything wrong with that but we really want to find an environment where you have to learn the language. When I was studying in Mexico some 20 years ago - I needed to learn the language out of necessity - which I think is the way to go.
> 
> Any comments on locations, agents to use to find a furnished apartment/house, or Spanish schools would be greatly appreciated. Based upon the great ideas you have provided already, I think that at a minimum my wife should be buying you a coffee(or the Mexican equivalent) when she is down there next month!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> MM


Having children in school will provide you an entree to Mexican friends, not usually enjoyed by those of us who are retired here. I wouldn't worry about the location being "too ******" - your children are your door to local culture.
If you visit the Chapala area MLS - link later - and click on member offices - you can check each office to see if they offer rentals. I'll add a link to maps which will help you place locations. April is a good time to be looking for accommodation as the winter visitors will be leaving. Check your private messages as I did send you one earlier:

MLS of Mexico - Chapala

Street Maps

Welcome to Instituto Terranova

There is also Instituto Loyola in San Antonio Tlaycapan but they do not seem to have a web site. Googling will bring up some information.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Chapala is much less affected by expats than is Ajijic; Jocotopec, even less so. However, access to good schools should be your first concern, as you have indicated.
I would be pleased to accept a coffee and have a chat. Send a PM when in Chapala.


----------



## mminnes

Bourne Mouth - thanks for the info - much appreciated. I am new to this site so I am not too familiar with its functionality. I actually just found the PM (private message tab - right below my log in information - right?). However, there did not seem to be any messages waiting for me. I also don't see where you send a private message to someone - I guess I will figure it out!

thanks again for the information - it is very helpful.

MM


----------



## RVGRINGO

Just click on the person's name and a window will open. It includes a PM option. When you receive a PM, a pop-up will notify you.


----------



## mminnes

Thanks - I just figured out how to send a private message. My wife will contact you when she is in Chapala. She is arriving on the 19th for a week.

MM

Thanks again for your information!


----------

